

To Make Big Gains, Avoid Tiny Losses - nkeating
http://stackstreet.com/make-big-gains-avoid-tiny-losses/

======
mooreds
Really cool idea.

TL;DR: There are two sides of the bell curve, and you can improve your average
performance both by increasing the right side of the bell curve (improving
your best performances), or decreasing the left side of the curve (minimizing
your worst performances).

